# cacti not functioning

## Majed17

Peace,

I installed cacti with

```
USE="bindist symlink mmx sse sse2 bash-completion vhosts xml sockets snmp"
```

in /etc/portage/make.conf

and in /etc/conf.d/apache2 i have

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"
```

everything worked fine until i open 

```
http://ipaddress/cacti
```

instead of getting the page to install cacti, I get a page with a list of files and at the top there is 

```
Index of /cacti
```

I think it is a problem with apache configuration because it is not displaying the page correctly and /log /rra folder are owned by cact:cacti

any ideas?

----------

## massimo

Is PHP installed?

----------

## Majed17

gentoo ~ # php -v

PHP 5.5.15-pl0-gentoo (cli) (built: Aug 14 2014 17:30:41)

Copyright (c) 1997-2014 The PHP Group

Zend Engine v2.5.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2014 Zend Technologies

    with Zend OPcache v7.0.4-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2014, by Zend Technologies

gentoo ~ #

i had php installed and i remerged it. then i noticed in "use" there was no php so i put it there. i also had 

```
dev-lang/php mysql sockets
```

in package.use so i removed it and remerged it downloaded some more modules (use became bigger) and the situation is still the same, it is still dispalying code. 

any help is apreciated.

----------

## Majed17

i added to use 

```
add to USE="php apache2 mysql" 
```

then i remerged apache and php

then i emereged cacti again.

now i have page cannot be displayed on

```
http://ipaddress/cacti
```

i noticed 

70_mod_php5.conf

was added to /etc/apache2/modules.d

with the following content

```
<IfDefine PHP5>

   # Load the module first

   <IfModule !mod_php5.c>

      LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

   </IfModule>

   # Set it to handle the files

   <IfModule mod_mime.c>

      AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php .php5 .phtml

      AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

   </IfModule>

   DirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml

</IfDefine>
```

any ideas of what went wrong?

----------

## Majed17

the problem was that i renamed a module file in apache to .old thinking it's a duplicate but after renaming it to .conf the page reappeared execpt now with an error.

```
Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 165

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 165

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 166

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 166

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 167

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 167

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 168

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 168

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 169

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 169

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 170

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 170

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 171

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php on line 171

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 671

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 671

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 672

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 672

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 673

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 673

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 674

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 674

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 675

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 675

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 676

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 676

Warning: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 677

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_arrays.php on line 677

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/global_constants.php:169) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/auth.php on line 29
```

i put 

```
date.timezone = Europe/Moscow
```

in php.ini, restarted apache but that didn't help.

----------

## Majed17

searched the internet and it turns out i edited php.ini in the cli folder and it was needed to be changed in the php-apache folder. Changed it, restarted apache and now it works fine.

thank you massimo for pointing in the right direction.

----------

